# A Leman's 3Style Edge Algs



## A Leman (Aug 30, 2012)

I finally decided to type my edge Algorithms into a list. It will not help me very much, but I am sure others will find it useful. I managed to fit them on 2 double-sided pages with the lettering scheme attached.

The old "Very Bad" list Attachment View attachment Leman 3style edges.doc

The longest algs have both targets on the M slice. Since some of these require 10moves and a rotation to be any good, I replaced them with <M,U> algs that I Like. I also do not like the <R,U>/<L,U> cyclic shifts so they are not included. You can check Skarrie’s list for those if you like them.

This took 2 long nights to type, so enjoy!

BUMP:
I have been asked to post my Current Edge cycles by someone who would probably do the same for me if I ever asked. 

A lot has changed since I first made my list to learn Commutators almost 2 years ago(I'm old!). Most of the cases are not move optimal anymore and I have changed some cases multiple times since then. Overall, most of the cases that are not easy 8 movers have changed. I still use TuRBo for some cases because they are faster that way and I don't use some theoretically good cases like M'U'M'D'MUM'DM2 because of my experience locking up on them. Others were changed because they did not leave my hand in a good position to between cases. At some point, I came to the conclusion that a rotation can take more time than a wide turn which explains some of the others cases. A couple exceptions to the algs listed that I use would be cases such as xM'URU'MUR'U'x' which I take preference to if I have already done an x rotation in the previous cycle and doing the Left-Right mirror of a case if it cancels a y2 rotation between the next cycle.

I have not changed any cycles for a long time now so these are the final cases that I use. I also don't cube very often so I hope this can help others. There are certainly some very good cases here that may make it worth reading even if you are already world-class or do not use a UF buffer.

The Current List in Word:View attachment Leman 3style edges current.doc
The Current List in .txt : View attachment 3stylecurrent text.txt


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 30, 2012)

UF buffer


----------



## A Leman (Aug 30, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> UF buffer



Yes, and in an easy, editable word document so future UF solvers don't need start thier own lists from scratch/translate things from Chis' site.

I tried to organize the list to make it more readable since that was one of the main problems I had with other lists. 


There are Alot of good cycles that I might have overlooked. If there are any in particular that you suggest, post them here.


----------



## JaketheSnake (Feb 4, 2014)

Do you use the speffz scheme? The letters aren't where they should be...


----------



## Renslay (Feb 4, 2014)

JaketheSnake said:


> Do you use the speffz scheme? The letters aren't where they should be...



...you know that those posts are like one and a half year old, right?


----------



## A Leman (Feb 6, 2014)

This is such a flash back. This was my first pass at the list while I was trying to learn the cases. I have changed a lot of cases since then and most of these are bad. I'll put up an updated and better list of what I use now soon if someone wants it.



JaketheSnake said:


> Do you use the speffz scheme? The letters aren't where they should be...


I don't use speffz and the letters are exactly where I put them! My scheme is on the bottom of the list.


----------



## A Leman (Jul 1, 2014)

Bump  Reason: I have updated the first post and added my current list of Edge cycles!


----------

